# Wholemeal Bread Vs Oats for Breakfast



## BillHicksFan (Mar 10, 2011)

It takes me about 1 hour to cook and eat my eggwhites plus 100g of oats (oats/water) evey morning. I have a strict bulking diet but I'm wondering if changing the oats to wholegrain bread will have much of a negative impact on my goals during my 3 month cycle.

I'm sick of eating oats and bread would be easier to stomach. 

But is bread really that bad? The best bread i can find is only 60% wholegrain.


----------



## MusBuildFast (Mar 10, 2011)

*1 hour Oats?*



BillHicksFan said:


> It takes me about 1 hour to cook and eat my eggwhites plus 100g of oats (oats/water) evey morning.



I empathize with you wanting to try something new, but let me ask you something: How can it take an hour to cook your oats? 

I like to soak my oats overnight to speed up the process of softening. I put a little water in a bowl of oats and stick it in the fridge. When I wake up, it's all soft and ready to microwave with a little honey or milk. 

Give it a try and let me know what you think.

Regards, A.


----------



## rippedunit (Mar 10, 2011)

it all depends on your goals, but i would stick with the oats as they limit bloat, whereas bread will increase bloat.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 10, 2011)

Its takes time to seperated the egg yolks, cook the eggs and eat them. After that I mix 100g of oats with boiling water and add a small amount of protein powder for flavour. I found that if I cooked them they expand and make it harder to eat an amount such as that. No honey or milk, just water.

I'll just stick to oats however the gag factor is starting to get the better of me.


----------



## rippedunit (Mar 10, 2011)

you would like the gag factor though !


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Its takes time to seperated the egg yolks, cook the eggs and eat them. After that I mix 100g of oats with boiling water and add a small amount of protein powder for flavour. I found that if I cooked them they expand and make it harder to eat an amount such as that. No honey or milk, just water.
> 
> I'll just stick to oats however the gag factor is starting to get the better of me.


Add stevia and cinnamon.


----------



## Built (Mar 10, 2011)

Why are you eating eggwhites and oats for breakfast?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 10, 2011)

Built said:


> Why are you eating eggwhites and oats for breakfast?


 
8 eggs (two yolks) scrammbled with herbs and red onion plus 80g of oats which will soon increase when the gears kick into full swing. 


I've been doing this for years, any suggestions Built?


EDIT- To answer your question, I eat eggs as they are one of the best protein sources and oats for the low GI carbs and cholesterol benefits.


----------



## Built (Mar 11, 2011)

You like this breakfast, go for it. My cholesterol dropped on the Atkins diet. Lots of egg yolks, lots of butter.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 11, 2011)

Built said:


> You like this breakfast, go for it. My cholesterol dropped on the Atkins diet. Lots of egg yolks, lots of butter.


 
I'm doing a clean bulk atm Built. Its not that i like this breakfast, I just need a heap of carbs to grow. I can't stand oats anymore but I just force feed the stuff. I'd much rather have my eggs on toast but I read in an old thread that you only eat bread as a cheat meal and I can understand why judging by my own research.

Over a 16 week cycle do you think that replacing the oats with wholemeal bread will have much of a negative effect? I'm using tren so its a great fatburner but I'm a former fatty so i need to be extra carefull.


----------



## Built (Mar 11, 2011)

Wheat fucks with appetite for a lot of people. If you're not one of 'em, I don't see the problem.


----------



## GMO (Mar 11, 2011)

Built said:


> Why are you eating eggwhites and oats for breakfast?



There's nothing wrong with the yolks people...especially if you are bulking!

I don't know how they've gotten such a bad rap.  I have been eating whole eggs for at least 2 decades...my cholesterol is perfect and I have a 31-32" waist at 215lbs.

To the OP - Stick with the Oats bro.  They are better than bread in so many ways.


----------

